# Cowboy Gunsmith



## redlevel (Mar 13, 2013)

Is there a Gunsmith in South Georgia or North Florida who specializes in Cowboy firearms, specifically Rossi 92 rifles, Stoeger Coach Guns, and Ruger Vaquero revolvers?   
South of Atlanta is what I'm looking for.  The further South of ATL, the better.


----------



## cmshoot (Mar 15, 2013)

Neal Spruill


----------



## aabradley82 (Mar 23, 2013)

x2 for neill. He is the best. but he is north of Atl.

Check with your local cowboy shooting clubs, SASS or CMSA, they will know of someone in your area. Also the GA CMSA is having a shoot in Unadilla soon and usually there is a smith there who is pretty good. His name is Monroe Hildebrand and has done good work for us.


----------

